# Propagator Help!



## jagz (14 Jul 2012)

Ok guys so i have been doing a bit of research into propagators lately and have read a few threads on here, 

i have now hit a bit of a wall as to weather to use a heated one or not, are the people who are using them using any sort of heat source for the substrate, or just letting the light heat the unit up

also some info about how the heated ones work will be great, can you just fill the bottom with soil and add loads of water of should the soil be in trays then just sit ontop of the heated part, is the inside of the heated propagator totally water tight so the heat is underneath the bottom and just penetrate through the base 

sorry for all the questions but i can seem to find any answers at the moment

cheers Ric


----------



## wazuck (14 Jul 2012)

I use anything i have lying around for emersed growing. I have hydrocotyle sp Japan doing great In a wine glass with tmc soil, bit of water and cling film over the top. Placed by the window. I havnt exchanged the air once or sprayed it. I have non heated propagators used pretty much the same way. I'm sure anyone that does DSM dosnt heat there tank. Most houses are usually kept within the right temps for our plants anyway. I like to keep it cheap and not have to use electric to run my plants emersed.


----------



## jagz (14 Jul 2012)

that you for that info, 

i would still like to hear some more about the heated propagators though,

i have thought about diy propagators using clear storage boxes and things like that and adding a light source, im not planning on using it as a DSM i want it to help me perpare for my planted tank

cheers Ric


----------



## dw1305 (16 Jul 2012)

Hi all,
I wouldn't get a propagator as such, the lids always photo-degrade. I would go for a water-proof heat mat, you can either use this with a thermostat or a timer. These are much more flexible.

cheers Darrel


----------



## spyder (19 Jul 2012)

jagz said:
			
		

> that you for that info,
> 
> i would still like to hear some more about the heated propagators though,
> 
> ...



A big storage container is on my wish list for au natural summer propagation in the back garden. I have a few emersed projects in an unheated garage doing fine. Heating is an extra setup and running cost that can be avoided.


----------



## jagz (19 Jul 2012)

thank yo for all the replies on this i have now brought my propagator i will take some pics and start a seperate thread,

just so you know i found a heated one for a price i was happy with , if they heater is not needed then i just wont use it, at least i have the option now though.

cheers Ric


----------

